# Miller bluff boat ramp membership



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there another number to call? Tried a few times now to get ahold of someone, goes straight to voice-mail and mailbox is full...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Stay out of my flathead holes!! HA HA sent you a PM


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

I've wondered about this as well....


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Same thing, strait to voicemail and full mailbox. Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

No spots available, possibly in april...


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We make the membership decals every year (no I wont make you one) and the renew date is always April. I think they usually order around a hundred. The guy is super nice and pretty laid back


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

10-4, thanks for the intel.


----------

